# work/school/d



## MeaganC (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey all! I hope you are all doing well! I just wanted to ask how any of you guys juggling work/school/whatever do it? I am having a hard enough time keeping my IBS in check and dealing with school right now, but, because of MAJOR pressure from my parents, I got a new job today. I don't know how I am going to handle work AND school! Plus I think I just got the job from hell. I'm a hostess at a resturant (I start Friday) and will be working almost everyday of the week, weekends and holidays! This for a girl who has never had a real job before!! I think I bit off a tad more than I can chew! As it is right now I am barely eating (I can't eat before or during class, so I end up waiting till early evening to have my first meal!) and I have no time to fit it in between school and work (allowing my IBS time afterwards! I never leave the house until like a hour after I eat!) I feel like I have an eating disorder or something. My parents don't understand the amount of stress this is putting on me. It's hard enough to start a new job but when you have IBS it seems like it's 10 times harder. I'm sure many of you can relate!!! I don't know what to do, I'm so stressed over this that I had a anxiety attack and cried all afternoon. It sounds so dumb but it's really stressing me out. Any advice?


----------



## Jeff10023 (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey Buddhababe...I'm so sorry to hear about all your troubles. I developed IBS when I was 14 and have had it for years now. I struggled through high school, college, grad school and work. Work has definitely been the hardest for me -- since you can't always leave for the bathroom when you want to. And for you being a waitress, I can only imagine what that kind of pressure will do for you. Due to my illness, I've never had a full-time job, but lots of part time and freelance jobs -- some of which I'm able to do at home! Maybe that's something you should try first. Where in California do you live? I've lived there on four occassions and I'm going back in about a month!If you ever need someone to talk to, ask questions or vent, please feel free to contact me.Best...Jeff


----------



## MeaganC (Jan 9, 2004)

Today has to have been the worst IBS day I have had in a while. I tried to go out and buy work clothes earlier and was not even in the store 10 minutes when I had to leave because my stomach was acting up. I hate this!!! Everything has been going so well lately. My meds have been working, I've started going to the gym, taking Tai Chi classes to relax and even trying accupressure which all seemed to be helping my IBS. Now I have all this stress for getting a job and it's completely wrecking havoc with my tummy! Jeff, what kind of jobs did you do that allowed you to work from home? That sounds like a much better option than my current job situation. It's so frustrating because my mom keeps saying that I shouldn't be nervous about starting a new job. It's not te job I am nervous about, it's my IBS!


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Buddha,Hello, and I'm sorry to hear about your current troubles. Your story is something I can relate to. I currently quit my job as a hostess in a restaurant. I worked that job for four years, dealing with IBS-D, and I did have attacks some days while I was at work. I worked 5 days a week, and it led into me being in charge of the host staff and sometimes supervising the whole diningroom. It was a fun job, and I did have success at it, so you CAN do it! If it's something you want, once you get yourself acclimated and feel less stressed, you'll be fine. I ended up quitting not because of my IBS, but because our restaurant wasn't doing well, and they cut all of our hours and pay. I wasn't happy with that, so I decided to leave and just got a new job. I can relate to you in that way as well, because now my IBS is flaring up from all the stress I've been under, quitting my job, finding a new one and having to start it and learn and get used to it. I'm thinking "how in the world am I going to do this and try to work a new job feeling like this?" So, I can totally relate. I'm going to my doc today for some help, and I hope all works out for you, too. Feel free to keep in touch!


----------



## MeaganC (Jan 9, 2004)

diamondgirl, thanks for the motivation! I'm just worried about working so much! I think I'll be work atleast five days a week and juggling school and IBS. I really just wanted a part-time, low stress job. I'm going to give it a try though. I start tonite, eekkk! Friday night! It's going to be crazy! Everyone there seems really nice though. It's rough right now, I haven't really had a problem with my IBS(D) lately until now. I missed my philosophy class this morning and I would just miss the rest of my classes except I have a math midterm and an essay in english. I'm doing all that I can to relax but it's not really helping much. How did you cope with IBS and work? And what did you do when you did have an attack at work?


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Hi Buddha...hope work went well for you tonight. It can be a very fun job once you get used to it, and if not, there are other jobs out there. Or maybe you can ask to have your availability changed, say you can't work as many hours and see how that goes over. I give you so much credit for doing all that you do in school, plus working this job...that is great, and I'm sure all your hard work will pay off! As far as dealing with my IBS-D at work, if I felt an attack coming on, it was easy to duck into the bathroom for a bit, plus, I always carried Immodium with me to help with the symptoms. I would've preferred not to have to deal with that at work, especially since I worked the day shift, and usually hosted alone, with the phone ringing and people coming through the door! But someone was always there to help if I told them I'd be stepping away for a bit. Thank God it didn't happen too often! When I was working my flare-ups weren't that bad. They have been for the past month, since all the trouble at work, and quittng and finding a new job. But you know what, you get through it, you really do. If you need any support or help, just post back and let me know how you're doing, okay? Take care!


----------



## Jeff10023 (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey Buddha...My part-time jobs are working with kids at school -- running afterschool programs. They only last an hour or so and pay decently here at NYC private schools. Perhaps PT teaching could be somthing for you to do. As for my freelance work at home, I read books and scripts for production companies. Clearly, you need experience to get these jobs -- and again you sort of need to be in NY or LA to do this. However, if you can find a company (publishing or film) that you can perhaps intern for and get your feet wet -- maybe you can parlay that into a job. Just a few ideas. Contact me anytime you need to. Best...Jeffdocbelkin###aol.com


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

It sounds like you are young... I believe you should talk to your parents about the ffects of their pressure on you... I had a very nervous mother and her constant nagging and nervousness eventually rubbed off on me and worsened the condition... Help them understand the consequences of their "help"...


----------



## babigurl_21 (Mar 24, 2004)

I can relate to u sssssooooo much. I feel the same way when I start a new job, or when I'm at a job I've had for a while. I'm always worrying about having an attack ### work, or before work. It's easy for parents and others to say don't be nervous, or relax u can hold it. But they don't understand like we do. Unless, that is if they also have IBS.







Just try your hardest and give it a shot... if it's not for u, then it's not for u. Best of luck !


----------

